# Convert your '04 to dual rear exit exhaust with our killer combo deal at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save huge while converting your 2004 GTO to dual rear exit exhaust!*

For a very limited time, we are offering our Banshee Exhaust Inserts for only a BUCK and also offering free shipping on the exhaust when you purchase a Stainless Works exhaust at the same time using our promo code.

Use promo code

BUCKINSERTS

which expires on 8/11/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!)

Make sure to have both items in your cart before applying the promo code. Not only do you save $148 off the regular price of the inserts themselves, our retail price on the exhausts is lower than the regular $1050 pricing, we are throwing in free shipping to the lower 48 states (50% off to Canada), AND we are throwing in a free Stainless Works T-shirt! You can't beat this deal.

NOTE: The exhaust you'll want to select when purchasing is the "2004 Split Rear Dual for cars w/2005 bumper" (which you'll effectively have once you install the inserts).

Please click below to go to the ordering pages:

----------------

*Stainless Works Cat Back Exhaust for GTO*






----------------

*Speedbuilt Banshee Dual Outlet Exhaust Inserts 2004 GTO*








----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

